# Kashi, Stop Worrying Your Mommy!!!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi is a pretty routine guy. He always wakes up around midnight-ish, and will much on some kibble, drink some water, wheel, etc. and of course, go to his igloo and into his cuddle sack to sleep.

Well, apparently he's decided he doesn't like the igloo or the cuddle sack anymore.

For the past two days I keep finding him under the wheel, in his litter box, using his soiled paper towel as a blanket!!

Y U NO SLEEP IN CLEAN IGLOO, KASHI?!?!?!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

You got too familiar with his regular routine. Section 7 of the Hedgehog Charter says that any hedgehog whose routine has become known and/or understood must suddenly change their routine and do everything they can to confuse their human slave. :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Nebular said:


> You got too familiar with his regular routine. Section 7 of the Hedgehog Charter says that any hedgehog whose routine has become known and/or understood must suddenly change their routine and do everything they can to confuse their human slave. :lol:


Pretty much this, lol.

Archimedes has always been regular about being not-regular, when it comes to where he sleeps. Hedgie bag, dig box, PVC pipe, under (which means litter tray) or behind the wheel, and cuddled with a blanket or t-shirt in the open - he's done them all. The only thing he hasn't done yet is sleep in a bowl.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He's still doing it!! I don't understand :evil: Why does he like poop covered paper towels?!?!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell used to sleep in her puzzle piece hidey hut with fleece strips. About a month ago she switched to her "play" hut, a tupperware container with litter. She refuses to sleep in the puzzle piece hut now. I've even tried setting her in the puzzle piece, she will get up & go back to the litter. I dunno.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgehogs :roll: 

Now he's tipping his food bowl over too! Little boy is having a tantrum and I have no idea why :evil: I'm going to put paper towels in his igloo tonight and see if it's because he's suddenly decided that he doesn't like his cuddle sack.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

Nebular said:


> You got too familiar with his regular routine. Section 7 of the Hedgehog Charter says that any hedgehog whose routine has become known and/or understood must suddenly change their routine and do everything they can to confuse their human slave. :lol:


I love this quote. I need to get me a copy of this Hedgehog Charter. LOL


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

As for Kashi, my girls did that a couple months ago as well. They decided that they didn't like their igloo and sleep sack instead they would liner dive on the litter and wheel side of their home. I only have the igloo side heated so this was a problem that I had to put a stop too. I spent many trips to the pet store to try and please them. Now they have a hammock that they will use more then anything else I tried. They will liner dive still but it is under the hammock. I will except that as a compromise . Sometimes I wonder if it is just their way of telling you that they want something different.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Isismommy said:


> As for Kashi, my girls did that a couple months ago as well. They decided that they didn't like their igloo and sleep sack instead they would liner dive on the litter and wheel side of their home. I only have the igloo side heated so this was a problem that I had to put a stop too. I spent many trips to the pet store to try and please them. Now they have a hammock that they will use more then anything else I tried. They will liner dive still but it is under the hammock. I will except that as a compromise . Sometimes I wonder if it is just their way of telling you that they want something different.


Hmmm a hammock? How does that work? I ask because Kashi would never climb into anything willingly unless the entrance is like, right in his face :lol:

I guess I will have to experiment and find out what's going on...


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

The hammock is pretty much laying on the ground with the sides up only. The "entrance" is tucked under one of the tubes in their cage. I plan on making a little hammock tray so that the hammock is elevated just a little but for now...this works fairly well. I included a picture with JuJu Bee posing have in the hammock and half in the tube...she prefers to sleep like that :lol: Hope this helps.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My hedgie Sandra does the same, I can almost predict it though. Her cage temperature is regulated but when its extra warm and muggy out I can almost always find her in her papertowel. With her I think she grabs it cause the papertowel will cover her and more breathable, just happens to be poopy and gross lol


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Isismommy said:


> The hammock is pretty much laying on the ground with the sides up only. The "entrance" is tucked under one of the tubes in their cage. I plan on making a little hammock tray so that the hammock is elevated just a little but for now...this works fairly well. I included a picture with JuJu Bee posing have in the hammock and half in the tube...she prefers to sleep like that :lol: Hope this helps.


Ahhh I see. Okay, that makes sense 



Hedgieonboard said:


> My hedgie Sandra does the same, I can almost predict it though. Her cage temperature is regulated but when its extra warm and muggy out I can almost always find her in her papertowel. With her I think she grabs it cause the papertowel will cover her and more breathable, just happens to be poopy and gross lol


:lol: :lol: Silly Sandra!

Well, today I noticed another weird thing. Kashi has now started to carry kibble over to his litter box?? :? I'm really confused about his behavior... That with his green poop has been making me worry  I wonder why he's doing this T^T


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Putting food in the litter box, or pooping in the food dish, can sometimes be a protest against the food. By chance is the bag old, or a new bag, different food, different shape...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I changed his food a couple months ago (because this one came in smaller bags, and because I kept having to crush his old kibble because he'd choke on it). He hasn't had a problem with it until recently. Could he have decided suddenly that he doesn't like it anymore? He has also been knocking his food bowl over... He has been a little nightmare recently >_<


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like he might not like the current food selection. When Norman decided he no longer wanted his kitten food, he'd pick out all of the icky pieces and leave them anywhere but in his bowl. After I removed 'em, the "food everywhere!" shenanigans stopped. Might be the same sort of thing with Kashi?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, it might be... I guess I should switch his food >_< The only thing is, he already seems to be having digestion issues, so I don't know how good it would be to switch his food again.

And the weird thing is he is still eating the food... but for the past few days he has been knocking the bowl over, and finally last night he picked a few pieces and moved them to his litter box... Hedgehogs :roll:


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Diggy protests his blue buffalo all the time haha. And continues to eat it. He will pick up a piece and drop it outside the bowl. Pick up another one then drop it, and then eat a couple, and then repeat. I think he is looking for the stuff he likes but everyone in a while decides to make mommy happy and take a bite.

Hedgehogs are so difficult.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

alyssinreality said:


> Diggy protests his blue buffalo all the time haha. And continues to eat it. He will pick up a piece and drop it outside the bowl. Pick up another one then drop it, and then eat a couple, and then repeat. I think he is looking for the stuff he likes but everyone in a while decides to make mommy happy and take a bite.
> 
> Hedgehogs are so difficult.


 :lol: That sounds adorable!

I'm just so confused because Kashi has never been a picky boy about his kibbles! He's always been a good boy and eaten whatever kibble I've given him. He's just a mellow guy and not very fussy in general... Maybe he's having a mini mid-life crisis :lol:


----------

